# Repainting A Steel Dock



## lwoodring (Feb 20, 2008)

I use one step rust neutralizer and metal primer bought at ca am supply 1866 848 9149 sand and clean


----------



## shasta37 (Feb 16, 2008)

*marine coatings*

At least it's not saltwater. :thumbsup: 

Steel in a marine environment. I *can* say this is _way_ beyond the world of house paint. You're now talking industrial level "coating systems" since you mentioned 'long-lasting' and, by inference, hi-quality.

'Tho painting is not my field - and I'm not at work - I do have access to industrial (oil refinery) coating specs.

I can recall this much:
These are 3 layers systems-- primer, mid-level, and finish. The system spec also has DFT numbers for each layer (dry film thickness) and yeah, they are measured in the field during application. What really complicates this tri-level matrix is that each layer may be a different brand and model number!

The only name I can recall is Carboline. If you go to their Website, look under marine/offshore, you will quickly realize that you are a long way from HD/Glidden-ville... :wink:


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.....

Wirebrush it off,+ prime it with Rustolium Rust-oxide Primer,...
Then topcoat it with the Rustolium color of your choice......


----------



## tverhoef (Feb 24, 2008)

I am a commercial painter wire brush very well I would even sand a bit as well I would also prim with a rust inhib I would look into a DTM or a aquapond Product Devoe makes both of thes products I am just not a fan of Rustoium products


----------

